# A new safer crossing in Rancho Santa Margarita



## BobS (Jun 20, 2003)

For those who live in Rancho Santa Margarita (RSM), or just ride through there, we now have a safer way of crossing Santa Margarita Parkway at Empressa heading south. Before about a week ago, to do this safely required a car heading that way to trigger the traffic light sensors. There were other ways to get across, but none were safe, and some could get you a ticket. I've been working with April Josephson of the RSM city council for a year now trying to get a better and safer way to cross, and April was finally able to push this through. We now have a "bike crossing" and, if you ride in this area, or know someone who does, please help me get the word out. This may seem like a small feat, but it is huge as far as getting across that VERY busy intersection, in this particular direction, easier and safer.

I've attached what was part of my original submission to the council, as well as a pic of what it ultimately got us all.

Thanks!

Bob


----------

